# Official COTM December 13' Submission Thread



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*All Members are Eligible and Encouraged to enter! **Entry's must be made by 11:59:59 p.m. **December 20th**, 2013. **Voting will begin **December 21st**, and end on **December 31st** 11:59:59. **The contest winner will win a $25 discount code for the Bad news Racing website, as well as a COTM badge and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame".
**
Contest Rules
**Make a post in this thread with the following Information: 
Descriptive Thread Title: ie: John’s Featured Cruze 
Submission Name: John Doe (Full Name Optional)
Location: State, CityCar 
Info: Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 
Stock Options: XM, Onstar ......
Modifications: (separate them in categories such as: Exterior, Interior, Performance&hellip:wink: Future plans: Upcoming ModsOther info: (ie: shows won….)

Display up to 10 "QUALITY" and well deserving images following the text above.

Entry Rules: You must be the owner of the Cruze you are submitting. 10 images max. One submission per member per month. Past winners may enter again after 6 months from the original winning date.You will NOT be added to the "voting thread" without a submission in THIS thread.

No discussions in this thread. Just submissions. 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time

Members that are still on their victory lap.
June Jakkaroo
July Vinny
August Agastya
September Smurfenstein
November LunaticConcepts
December IROCZILLA​*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Trevor Geiger's Cruze
Trevor Geiger
Shirley, Indiana
2012 Cruze 1LT 1.4L Turbo
Xm radio, 9 speaker upgrade, onstar, rs package
Exterior Mods: Phillips xtreme vision headlights, 20% tint, plasti dip front bumper, chrome window trim, black stripes, chrome trunk bar, crome lt, gas cap all black, plasti dip wheels red, and mirrors red.
Interior Mods: Red plasti dipped trim, red interior leds.
Future plans: A few decals, aftermarket system, maybe powder coat wheels red, probably more.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

*NIke12000's Cruze
Submission Name: Nike12000
Location: Pa, York
Info: 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T
Stock Options: Xm, Onstar, Illuminated door sills, RS package, Sun roof
Modifications: 
Exterior: Plasti Dipped wheels anthracite black, Plasti Dipped Mirrors, Plasti Dipped Bow ties, Muffler delete, LED projector backup lights, 15% window tint front back and side to side  
Interior: Have bluetooth obd2 adapter and torque app for phone to monitor car, boost codes ect ,10" sub and 500w amp
Future plans: K&n intake, Lowering springs, Front Mount intercooler kit, Boost controller, Trifecta tune.

*


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

APCruze's Cruze 
Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink EL Lighting, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel, Bezel and Speaker trims. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

This is a great start so far, lets get some more submissions this month!

Its your last chance to be entered into COTY 2013!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (23,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Water/Meth Tune, Snow Performance Water/Meth Kit with 60ml/mn Nozzle, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, ZZP FMIC, ZZP Big Brake Kit, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, AEM Water/Meth Flow Gauge, Sport Pro Intercooler Temp Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood

Ran 14.5 at 94mph on Custom Water/Meth tune
*


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck everyone! Trevor, that first picture is wicked!:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bump! Lets get more

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Name*: Connor Burns
*Location*: Hartford, Connecticut
2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4L Turbo CRT
*Packages*: RS Package, 9 Speaker Upgrade, Sunroof, XM Radio, OnStar.
*Exterior Mods*: All Chrome Dipped to Black, Debadged, Bowties Dipped Black, VG Shark Fin, Red LED License Plate Lighting.
*Interior Mods*: Red LED Map/Dome Lighting.
*Engine Mods*: K&N Cold Air Intake, Spark Plugs Gapped to 0.035.
*Future Mods*: 
This Spring: 20%-Round Tints, Vinyl/Paint all interior Silver/Chrome to paint-matched CRT Red, Amsoil MTF Swap, Rear Upper Window Lip, and paint-matched CRT Red Calipers.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Last chance guys!!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

DP's Cruze 
Name: Daniel 
Location: SoCal, CA 
Info: 2011 Cruze 1LT 
Stock Options: Connectivity package, Dealer installed Fog Lights 

Modifications 

Exterior
-Window Tint (70% Front, 20% Rear) 
-Plastidip Lower Front Fascia, Trunk Chrome, and Rear Bumper 
-Mud Guards 
-Matte Black Vinyl Bowties
-3M Gloss Black Vinyl Roof 
-Lip Spoiler 
-3" Carbon Fiber Antenna 
-Cruze Nation sticker 
-Blue Vinyl Overlays on the Fog lights

Interior 
-Seat Covers 
-Carbon Fiber on the Center Stack/Console 

Wheels 
-LTZ Wheels and Tires 
-Carbon Fiber Wheel Caps 
-Wheel Locks 

Engine
-Intake Resonator delete

Future Mods 
-Eibach Springs 
-Rear windows to Limo Tint 
-Smoke the tail lights 












































Last minute sorry haha best of luck everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

um...wasn't the voting to start yesterday???


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah lol.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

where is the voting poll for December? I only see nov


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It will be up. Smurfenstein is away...if anything ill see if I can get around to it tomorrow. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> It will be up. Smurfenstein is away...if anything ill see if I can get around to it tomorrow.
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Thank you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Poll is up.


----------

